# Scdl valid by ICAS



## incredible india (May 1, 2017)

As per ICAS reply 2years Post Graduate Diploma done from Symbiosis centre for distant learning will be considered if scdl was UGC approved at d time of students admission, I had taken admission in 2008 was that time it was recognized with UGC OR DEC.

I would appreciate if someone know the answer would help and reply.
Please don't spam if you are not sure of the answer.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

You should contact UGC or DEC directly and ask them.

It is _very unlikely_ that anybody _in Canada_ would know the answer to that question... again, UGC and/or DEC may be important in India but _those designations are meaningless in Canada._


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Incidentally, I did a quick 2 minute Google search (something that you could do as well) and found this letter from 2014, so it would appear that your school _was *not*_ 
recognised by UGC in 2008.


----------



## DVS105 (Dec 24, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Incidentally, I did a quick 2 minute Google search (something that you could do as well) and found this letter from 2014, so it would appear that your school _was *not*_
> recognised by UGC in 2008.


I think it should be valid. SCDL, like all other distance education providers is governed Distance Education Council formed under the aegis of Universtity Grants Commission (erstwhile IGNOU).
They normally evaluate each institution on a periodical basis and grant their accord .

However, it depends on ICAS or for that matter WES on how they consider this. SCDL is not an autonomous body under DEC. Considering that the list of options available in WES website while providing the details of the credentials being assessed, they might just ignore the degree or diploma from this institution.


----------



## incredible india (May 1, 2017)

Thanks sir. I have also done 1year Post Graduate Diploma in computer application from manipal institute of computer education(www.micegroup.com) which was again a distant learning but I have attended hours of classes too and the same has mentioned on my credentials, any chance of this certificate being recognized as I have send my 3years bachelor degree from IGNOU, two years PGDBA from SCDL and one year PGDCA from mice. Any chance my education falls under "Two or more certificate, diploma or Degree, one must be more than 3years", Clause while evaluating CRS .


----------

